# Client + Website erstellt - index.php eines anderen Clients überschrieben



## pee (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich habe einen neuen Client, sowie eine neue Website unter ISPC 3.x eingerichtet. Hat alles ganz gut geklappt. 

Nur dann sehe ich am nächsten Tag, dass die index.php eines anderen Clients bzw. seiner Website von der Standard-index.php überschrieben wurde, die ISPC nach der Einrichtung einer neuen Website automatisch anlegt. Zum Glück war es nur die index.php, welche ich in einem Backup hatte.

Was kann da schief gelaufen sein und wie kann ich dem für die Zukunft vorbeugen? Das Betriebssystem des Servers ist Debian Lenny 5.

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Postings.

Liebe Grüße,
pee


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2009)

ISPConfig legt aber keine standard indes.php Datei an. Die Standard Datei von ISPConfig heißt grundsätzlich immer index.html


----------



## pee (27. Juli 2009)

Ja stimmt, da hatte ich mich getäuscht. Es war eine index.html. Doch diese lag in der Priorität des Apache höher und wurde statt der index.php meiner Website aufgerufen. 

Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2009)

Da gab es einen Fehler in der 3.0.1.3 der in 3.0.1.4 beta bzw. in kürze der final behoben ist.


----------



## pee (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die 3.0.1.2. Wird ein Update von dieser Version auf die 3.0.1.4 ohne Probleme auf einfache Art und Weise möglich sein?


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2009)

Ja natürlich, das ist bei minor updates so üblich


----------

